# Venison CB time and temp?



## coffee_junkie (Apr 15, 2011)

I have about 4 lbs of venison backstrap in the fridge and has been curing since Tuesday night. I am going to smoke them up on Sunday but I really don't know at what temerature I should smoke them and what internal temperature should be before I pull them. Also how long should I soak them in cold water before I smoke them?

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 15, 2011)

Just keeping this at the top hoping for a pro's advice.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry I am still pretty new and can't help ya but I have about 7 - 8 lbs of back straps in my freezer and I am curious what you used on them?  I have been thinking about doing something with them with my new smoker.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Are they in a brine?  (That would be the only reason to soak them in water.)  Usually, they need 2-3 good rinses -- you can find some guidelines for the rinse here on the forum by searching brines.  I don't use brines on venison myself.

However, I do smoke venison in several forms.  Keep the cook temps around 250* until the meat hits the temp for desired done-ness. Those temps are the same for venison as they are for beef.  We prefer our backstraps medium rare, and usually keep them under 145* internal temp for that cut-with-a-fork-tender moist cutlet.  Depending on your brine/marinade flavors, you might want to drape a couple of pieces of bacon over the top of the strap to keep is basted and moist. This is all assuming that you are smoking the whole backstrap and not pre-cutting it into medallions before smoking.

Cheers!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry adiochiro3, To clarify, I cured them in a simple dry cure 1 TBS Each of Mortons TQ and Brown Sugar per LB. of meat. They have been curing since Tuesday night. I plan on making Canadian bacon out of them. I read Cowgirls post and I think she soaks them in cold water for 2 hrs, changing the water a couple of times. Then a fry test out of the center to check for saltieness. I guess I will just kinda follow what I did for venison pastrami, but a little less time considering how delicate the backstraps are I will go with a chamber temp of 200-220 tops, and an IT temp of 145 for done. Gonna just do a simple black pepper rub and glaze with maple syrup for the last 1hr or so. I think I will slice thin most of it and maybe 1 hole chunk I will slice thick for a hearty CB and egg breakfast. I will QVIEW with my progress tomorrow.

I am open to any and all suggesstions if somebody out there has made this before, I never have so I am just winging it.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

I like to butterfly and stuff the backstrap bacon... http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2009/03/venison-backstrap-canadian-bacon-with.html

cuts down on curing time too. :)

Hope it turned out well for you.


----------

